# My Smoking playlist



## Hernandez248 (May 27, 2008)

Hieroglyphics - Casual
Peter Frampton - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Lupe Fiasco - Dumb it Down ( Ft. Gemstones)
Dirt Nasty - 1980
Bone Thugs - Body Rott
Toedown - Tighten Up
Ben Harper - Waiting on an Angel
Twista Ft. Kanjiamon, E-40, pittbull - Talk Hard
Ferry Corsten - Star Party
Noir Desir - un Jour en France


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 27, 2008)

Small part but it's what I start my smoke off on. What about you?


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (May 27, 2008)

MC5........"the motor city is burning" ....Ramones...."i wanna be sedated".....new york dolls....."bad girl".......


----------



## Vendishta (May 28, 2008)

I quite like Bob Marley & The Wailers, as well as a bit of Jimmy Cliff - especially Pressure Drop. I like the occasional bit of rap but I'm bored with it.


----------



## apVolvo (May 28, 2008)

heres my most recent one 


Israelites- Desmond Dekker
Hipocrites- Bob Marley and the Wailers (check out this song!!)
Methods- Charizma and Peanut Butter Wolf
King Tubby Meets Rockers Uptown- Augustus Pablo
Nausea-Beck
Definition-Black Star (Talib Kweli and Mos Def)
What's the Altitude-Cut Chemist
Bam Bam- Toots and the Maytals
Turntablism- Peanut Butter Wolf
Soon to Be Large- Charizma and Peanut Butter Wolf


----------



## apVolvo (May 28, 2008)

Vendishta said:


> I quite like Bob Marley & The Wailers, as well as a bit of Jimmy Cliff - especially Pressure Drop. I like the occasional bit of rap but I'm bored with it.


Havent heard his version of it but I love the Toots and Maytals along witha


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 3, 2008)

oh shit my favorite smokin cd was..


Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
I remember - Twiztid
You're My Favorite - Twiztid
High Till I Die - Tupac
La La La - Lil Wayne
I want to get high - Cypress Hill
Lose My Mind - Young Buck
World Without Logos - Hellsing Theme
AK-47 - Bone Thugs n Harmony
Gun Blast - Bone Thugs n Harmony
Monkey Suite - Madvillain
Life Rolls On : Kottonmouth Kings
Tuesdays Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Them Bones - Alice In Chains
Who Stopped the Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival
November Rain - Guns n Roses
Pass Me By - Insane Clown Posse


its too scratched up to play now and its been a while since ive had a blank cd to re-copy, but ill eventually get around to it.


----------

